# Apple TV 3 : Qualité ? Avantage ? inconvénient ?



## RC-TFSI (2 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

   Tout est dans le titre... Je souhaiterais faire évoluer mon installation Apple, et donc je voudrais en passer par la fameuse Apple TV 3. Toutefois, étant très maniaque sur la qualité de l'image, j'aimerais avoir vos retour sur la VRAI qualité rendu sur écran. Je possède un Samsung 46 pouces série 7, donc Full HD ... 

  Quels sont les avantages et les inconvénients de la "boite" ?

  Je peux lire par ci par là qu'il sera possible de jailbreaker l'AT3. A quoi ça sert ? Quels seront les avantages ?

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !!


----------



## George78 (3 Avril 2012)

... perso, je te déconseille de jailbreaker, perso j'ai donné, ça gonfle...
A moins que tu sois bidouillage addicted et que tu aies envie de passer tes soirées á configurer ton matos, je vois pas trop d'avantages..
L'atv est assez limité en soi, mais á mon sens, il vaut largement son prix de 100 balles, ne fût-ce que rien que pour l'AirPlay. Ceci dit, si tu es habitué á la qualité Blue Ray, je ne te le conseille pas vraiment, tu vas passer tes soirées á convertir tes movs en mp4 hd, c'est pas très bandant..
Perso, j'ai l'atv2, 720p au lieu de 1080 pour l'atv3, mais je suis ravi.. Je télécharge beaucoup de films, principalement des dvdrip, 4G relativement vite rentrés, et je me rebalance mon film en direct sur la télé par AirPlay. C'est pas du BluRay, mais un Bluray ça met des jours et des jours á rentrer et la qualité dvd ça me convient..


----------



## AZTT (3 Avril 2012)

je suis complètement satisfait d emon Apple TV 3
et avec VLC STREAMMER on pioche via IPhone ou IPad
tous les fichiers de tous les formats sur tous les D-DURS reliés au MAC
ça me va


----------



## EntertheVoid (5 Avril 2012)

j ai aussi acheté l APPLE TV 3 mise a part l ajout du 1080p rien de neuf...mais cela reste vraiment une plateforme fort sympathique...partage de sa bibliothèques iTunes et la location de films en HD pour moi...:râteau:


----------



## iDanGener (5 Avril 2012)

George78 a dit:


> ...
> Perso, j'ai l'atv2, 720p au lieu de 1080 pour l'atv3, mais je suis ravi.. Je télécharge beaucoup de films, principalement des dvdrip, 4G relativement vite rentrés, et je me rebalance mon film en direct sur la télé par AirPlay.



Bonjour,

L'ATV2 reçoit-elle directement les flux à partir de l'ordi ou bien est-ce qu'il y a un iPod/iPhone/iPad entre les deux?

Daniel


----------



## Serge.Sp (6 Avril 2012)

AZTT a dit:


> je suis complètement satisfait d emon Apple TV 3
> et avec VLC STREAMMER on pioche via IPhone ou IPad
> tous les fichiers de tous les formats sur tous les D-DURS reliés au MAC
> ça me va



Bonjour,

J'ai pas encore d'ATV, mais je suis ces conversation avec grand intérêt car mon lecteur multimédia vient de me lâcher.
Ma question VLC STREAMER que vous décrivez ci-dessus sera t'installé sur ATV ou sur le mac?
Si c'est sur le MAC il faudra surement a chaque fois le lancer pour lire les vidéos directement sur l'ordi et le transmettre via Aiplay sur ATV se qui n'est vraiment pas pratique. (Mon ordi ce trouve a l'étage et ne pouvoir gérer mes video depuis le salon directement par l'ATV n'est pas pratique)
D'avance merci pour vos éclaircissement.


----------



## George78 (6 Avril 2012)

iDanGener a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'ATV2 reçoit-elle directement les flux à partir de l'ordi ou bien est-ce qu'il y a un iPod/iPhone/iPad entre les deux?
> 
> Daniel



Elle reçoit directement les flux, mais c'est beaucoup plus pratique et plus riche d'avoir un iP entre les deux.. (Apps dispos, utilisation comme télecommande..)


----------



## AZTT (10 Avril 2012)

tu peux accéder à ta bibliothèque ITunes directement depuis l'ATV

tu peux louer du film directement de l'ATV

tu peux regarder les Vidéos du NET telles que Youtube, Vimeo..etc.. directos de l'ATV

pour utiliser VLC STREAMER... ça se passe avec le TRIO  ATV >>> IPad ou IPhone >>> MAC

de ton canapé sur ton Iphone ou IPad tu parcours les dossiers de ton MAC
et tu lances le film que tu veux... et c'est transmis sur l'ATV et ce qq soit le format...

il faut juste que le VLC STREAMER soit lancé sur le MAC (peut être en AUTO)


----------



## stéphane83 (10 Avril 2012)

Il y a une réelle différence entre le 1080p et le 720p.
Pour avoir louer un film en full hd : on est pas loin du bluray et on s'éloigne du 720p.


----------

